# Help me to pick the best one.......!!



## samaresh7 (Dec 23, 2012)

My choices are:
1.    Canon A810(16 MP,5x optical Zoom, HD recording, AA Battery)
2.    Canon A1200(12.1 MP,4x optical Zoom, HD recording, optical view finder, AA battery)
3.    Olympus VG-150(12 MP,4x optical Zoom ,Li-ion Battery)
or any other model you want to suggest in my budget of 4.5k!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the Canon A810 will be ideal in your budget. The A1200 is also a great camera(although old)


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

you can also consider panasonic lumix dmc ls6

olympus vg-150 has a very low video resolution and has 4x optical zoom.


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

Among the three models, A810 is the "one".

Just check Panasonic FH series and S series models in this budget.


----------



## samaresh7 (Dec 23, 2012)

No macro in Ls6


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

panasonic s5, s2, fh4 even these dont have a macro mode, better u buy the canon a810 without getting more confused in the other models


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

^  With Panasonic you can focus as close as 5cm. That's decent enough for close up, I think.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ OP wants a dedicated macro mode, thats what i understood from his comment where he said 



samaresh7 said:


> No macro in Ls6



Its upto him now to choose whats best for him


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

Click, I think I didn't offend you by my comment. 

And sorry for not clearly mentioning the models. I meant Panasonic (FH and S series models) not LS series. LS can only focus as close as 15cm, it won't be good enough for close up shot.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 23, 2012)

nac said:


> Click, I think I didn't offend you by my comment.
> 
> And sorry for not clearly mentioning the models. I meant Panasonic (FH and S series models) not LS series. LS can only focus as close as 15cm, it won't be good enough for close up shot.



Not at all


----------

